# DSL works, with router have packet loss..



## wickedfork (May 9, 2008)

For 5 years I was running a WRT54G with 2 desktops wired, one laptop and printer wireless with SBC DSL. Three weeks ago, SBC had an issue, but I thought it was me. So in trying to reset the system, I bricked my router. . . Long story short, I've been through 3 brand new Linksys routers and all have the same problem now. 

I set up the PPPoE correctly. On the Status tab of the router it will show it being connected. When I try to ping - say www.google.com - sometimes it's 100%, sometimes it's 50% packet loss. Same if I ping the IP address. 

When I click on the local area connection, it shows many packets sent, very few recieved. I spent four days talking to SBC and Linksys. I'm at a total loss. 

Right now I'm on the same network but without the router. (I bought a cheap hub just so the two desktops have access.) The DSL connection without the router is just fine. Here is what ipconfig/all shows WITH the router......

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : x-blade01
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0F-EA-C1-C0-97
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 151.164.8.201
66.73.20.40
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, April 26, 2008 3:35:21 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, April 27, 2008 3:35:21 PM


------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is what is connected right NOW....

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jamie Proctor>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : PROCTOR
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0F-EA-C1-C0-97
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

PPP adapter SBC DSL:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-53-45-00-00-00
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 69.210.135.60
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 69.210.135.60
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 151.164.8.201
66.73.20.40
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


So... It's not a DNS issue. I am connected at full speed when I connect direct to the DSL modem. What in the world did I do wrong? Please help... SBC and Linksys couldn't....


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Connect directly to the DSL modem and then do the following tests.

Register at DSLReports and run their Line Quality Tests. It's best to run this test with a direct wired connection to eliminate any wireless issues from the results. It's useful many times to run this test several times, and we'd like to see each of the results. Post the results link from the top of the test display page for each test run here.

The link to post is near the top of the page and looks like:

If you wish to post this result to a forum, please copy/paste this URL
*http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2357195* <- _sample only, yours will obviously be different!_
and your IP will be disguised.

Copy/paste that link here.

*Note:* _You will have to enable PING (ICMP) request response either in your router (if you have one), or in your computer's firewall for direct modem connections. This is very important to get the most important part of the test to run._


----------



## wickedfork (May 9, 2008)

http://www.dslreports.com/testhistory/1550479/5be30

The line seems to be fine...  That's good news...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Yep, that looks good. Try it through the router and see what you get.


----------



## wickedfork (May 9, 2008)

I wish I could... that would mean my problem is solved! He he. I can't browse the internet with the router at all....


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Turn off ICS and try it, you'll never connect to the router with the PPP connection directly to your machine and ICS enabled.

Also, for the router, try this.

Some things you can try here.


Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.

Many times these measures will resolve a lot of intermittent issues.


----------



## wickedfork (May 9, 2008)

Thank you for taking your time with me! 

I tried all three routers out of the box. Didn't work. I updated the firmware on all three. Didn't work.

When I disable ICS and connect through the router, the computer says connected. I browse to 192.168.1.1 to the routers setup page. Under the status tab it says connected. It displays the IP given from my ISP, and the IP of the router. 

Everything looks good on the screen, but when I try to go 'outside' (the internet) I cannot browse. Many packets being sent, VERY few recieved. (like 400 sent, 12 recieved). I am able to ping 'www.google.com' and 'www.yahoo.com' and some others that I've tried, but sometimes I get packet loss. (about half the pings I do have some sort of packet loss). SBC (my telephone/DSL provider) ran a test on my lines. Linksys could only talk me through the obvious. (is your username and password correct? Have you tried changing the MTU? etc..) 

I only have ICS enabled now so my wife can use her computer too. My previous Linksys router was working great (wired and wireless) until I bricked it. All firewalls and internet security are off. I am at such a loss right now, as I have exhausted all troubleshooting ideas. ... 

Thank you again for your time!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What's the exact make/model of the modem and the router's you're trying to connect? It looks like you have a USB connection to the modem, that's why I'm curious.


----------



## wickedfork (May 9, 2008)

The DSL Modem is a SpeedStream 5100. And it is not USB connected.


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

wickedfork,

I'm hoping this will be a quick fix (found at: http://www.dslreports.com/faq/sbc/3.1_Speedstream_5100)

Why doesn't my Router work with the 5100

Routers with the default IP of 192.168.0.1 (example Netgear) conflict with the 5100B default of 192.168.0.1. The administrative access IP for the router has to be changed, since the 5100B's cannot be changed. 

How to setup the 5100b or 4100 with a router/hub

If you want to network your connection with the 5100b you will need a router. The 5100b hands out only one LAN IP address (and does NAT) so a hub will not work. There are two methods you can use to network the 5100b. While initially, The first was the recommended version, as time went on, and users and support got used to the idea of PPPoE on the modem, the second approach has become the preferred method.

Method 1 (Single NAT) -

1: With your computer plugged directly into the modem bridge the modem using the FAQ entitled How can I put the 5100b in bridge mode?

2: Plug the router in between the modem and your computer.

3: Set your router up for PPPoE and put in your full e-mail address and password. If it asks for an IP address or anything like that you can just leave those fields blank.

4: You should now be online, given the possible need to restart your devices.

Method 2 (Double NAT) -

1: With your computer plugged directly into the modem follow the FAQ entitled How do I setup the 5100b to connect to the internet?

2: Plug the router in between the modem and your computer.

3: If your router has an IP address of 192.168.0.1 then you should change it to something else like 192.168.2.1. 192.168.1.1 will work, but if it assigns 192.168.1.64 to a device, it won't route correctly, since the 5100b will assign the router 192.168.1.64 on its WAN side.

4: Setup your router for DHCP on the WAN side, or set it statically to 192.168.1.64 with a subnet mask of 255.255.0.0

5: You should now be online, given the possible need to restart your devices.

Note: Although this Method 2 is termed "Double NAT", the modem is acting as though it is in DMZ mode and passing all port traffic through to the router. There can be a connection drop or lock up problem with this method, if too many TCP connections (sessions) are opened by some gaming or P2P software. Apparently the modem's NAT table memory overflows when this happens. 

I'm thinking you simply need to change the router's network address to something other than 192.168.0.X as this conflicts with your DSL modem's addressing scheme. This would explain why things stopped working after you factory reset your old router. It was likely custom configured to a different IP network address that didn't conflict with that of your DSL modem.

Hope this works!

- John


----------



## wickedfork (May 9, 2008)

Ok. My router is 192.168.1.1. 
Also, while on the phone with SBC we found out that my modem is un-bridgable. It cannot be accessed with 192.168.0.1.


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

wickedfork,


There may be a firmware upgrade for your 5100 modem that could enable the bridge mode feature - still there is an alternate method.

Here's a better document page about setting that 5100 up with a router:

http://www.dslreports.com/faq/11827

The alternate methods should work.

However, THIS page states that the modem's default IP address is 192.168.254.254

http://bc.whirlpool.net.au/bc/hardware/?action=h_view&model_id=394


- John


----------



## wickedfork (May 9, 2008)

Ok guys... I've tried everything. There is no way for me to communicate with my modem via web based interface. I have tried to change my router IP to 192.168.2.1 from 192.168.1.1, and the result is the same. Please help, and don't be timid. I'm A+ and Net+ certified, but didn't stay for my MSCE. I'm not a complete idiot, but I am begging for your help. Is it a subnet mask issue? Grasping at straws here....

Thanks again.


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

wickedfork,

Do you have a STATIC or automatic address configured on your PC?

You need to directly connect your PC to yoru 5100 modem. 

Look on the bottom of the 5100 Modem - there should be an IP Address printed on the sticker. Be sure to use Ethernet connection to your Modem NOT USB!

Open up this PDF:

http://www2.windstream.net/downloads/links/SpeedStream211.pdf

Start on Page 13 and read through page 17.

Look at this thread:

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/remark,11628153

Hope this helps.

- John


----------

